# It's TIME.



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A farmer friend approached me this morning at the C-Store (I was getting my morning capuccino). He informed me it is time to start killing Coyotes. He said "No more horsing around, kill em". He moved some of his cattle to the summer pasture last week and already has had two calves killed by Coyotes.

Him and his son managed to jump one Coyote and kill it. They were going to check on the cattle a few hours after they noticed the dead calf, and there was a young Coyote eating on the dead calf. They shot that one, and according to the farmer he thinks it is one of last years pups. The next day they went back to see if they could jump another Coyote eating on the dead calf and found another dead calf in the same spot, partially eaten.

Considering all of this, and the time of year what is going to be the best call to use. As per electronic I have the following sounds on my MP3 Player:

Coyote Group Howl (from Western Rivers)
Coyote Locator (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Coyote Female Invitation (from Western Rivers)
Canine Distress (from Western Rivers)
Coyote / Grey Fox Fight (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Coyote Pup Distress (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Male Coyote Challange (from Western Rivers)
CoyWolf Barks & Howls (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Distressed Cottontail (from Western Rivers)
Despirate Cries of a Cottontail (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Jackrabbit (from Western Rivers)
Distressed Housecat (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Canine Puppies (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Fawn Bleats (from Western Rivers)
Woodpecker Distress (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Distressed Rodent (from Johnny Stewart CD)
Squirrel Distress (from Western Rivers)










Plus I have a few different Mouth Calls to choose from.

I have never really tried calling Coyotes this time of the year before, so am not totally sure what to try. I really want to help out this farmer as I hunt Deer on his property every year, and he has been a life long friend.

Any suggestions.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Stick to howls and pup whines. Have patience they might not come in like a bat out of hell. They might sneak in real sly to get a look at this other coyote in there territory to size him up


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Brad. I really hate to hunt this time of year with the pups and all, but I guess under the circumstances I am going to give it a try.

I haven't been out there to look things over yet, it has been horriblly windy here all weekend, but hope to get to it before next weekend.

Thanks again

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sometimes it needs to be done.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

I would start with "male coyote challenge", then to a pup distress or canine distress.......

make em' think that there is a new guy roughing up the local youngsters. That should make them come in HARD and quick.

let me also say "good luck" because your farmer friend probably did more harm than good by harrassing them and shooting (and missing :roll: )

hope you have some success...........

p.s. I have been having some problems with my Rio 900....... for some reason I can't get some sounds to transfer to it. any ideas why?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess the first thing I would check would be to make sure the files / sounds are formatted right for the RIO. I am not very knowledgable about that stuff, and when I have trouble I hollow for my computer guru buddy to help me out. You may want to go over to predatormasters and post the question on their electronic calls section. There is a bunch of really knowledgable guys over there.

Larry


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

SDHandgunner I was looking at your picture of the mp3 player and speaker. Is that all you use when calling. I have a Johnny Stewart cassette player set up but of course after a few hours it feels like it weighs 500 pounds. Do you get very much volume from the mp3 player and how does it compare to larger setups. Does it come with any software for transferring sounds to the memory chip? Thanks.................


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

For the most part that is it. I carry it in a MTM Sportsmans Dry Box with 50ft. of extra speaker wire, a few mouth calls. When I get to my set up I get everything ready and then sit on the MTM Sportsmans Dry Box (ever since my hip replacement surgery I need to sit on something or else my leg gets all cramped up).

I know another fellow that has a similar setup. He transports his in a totally different way. He attached a sling to his speaker and carries the speaker via the sling, and then puts the amp and MP3 Player in one of the thigh pockets on his BDU's.

The volume can be cranked up louder than need be (due to the Amp inside of the black project box). The volume control on the amp has been disabled, and set at a setting that produces the most volume without distorting the sound or adding unwanted background noise. With the volume control on the amp disabled I only use the volume control on the MP3 Player. The volume control on the MP3 Player is a simple + or - push buttons, with a scale going from 0 to 20. Generally I use it at about half volume, unless it is windy.

The MP3 Player came with a Software CD and patch cord to connect to the USB port on a Computer. Transfering sounds is simple (or at least I have not ran into trouble yet). The one thing I did learn was if I want to add a sound or two, I make an entirely new playlist that I want, delete the sounds / tracks from the MP3 Player and load everything all over again. I tried adding a sound once to the existing playlist on the MP3 Player, and must have done something wrong as it didn't work. Now I just redo the play list when I want to add something new.

I have built a new Electronic E-Caller every year for about the past 7 years or so. The first ones used Cassette Players, then CD Players and finally the MP3 Players. Every time I build a new one I (with help from some of the dedicated callers on the net) get it a little more refined and compact. I think the one I am currently using is about as compact as it gets (could have maybe tried to find a little smaller project box).

I also built one (with the same MP3 Player) but had the Amp and Speaker housed in an insulated coffee mug. While I liked the idea, I didn't like the setup out int he field.

Larry


----------



## gary littlefield (Jun 4, 2005)

I built the call that you discribed and it works great. You mentioned a smaller case. I purchased a Pelican case. I used these cases in the military nad have nothing but good to say about them. The one I used was very small, just enough for a cell phone. They are water proof. They do have a web site.

The caller really does work nice and was a great project! Thanks for all the information


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I built the call that you discribed and it works great


Played around this weekend with he same project. Went to Radio Shack and picked up the amp and patch cord. Already had a couple pocket mp3 players and speakers. Was very surprise at the loud volume through this setup. For pulling sounds from tapes I use the program 'Clean 4.0' and then save to mp3 format. If the sounds are on a CD or from the net then I just use Media Player and put them in a album and drag this to the mp3. Works great this way as I can have different albums for crows, coyotes, turkeys, or what ever else I want. Great idea.................


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm interested to see how the predation control went?

How did the rancher verify the killing was done by coyotes and not just still born coyotes or mountain lions ect ect? I have a lot of ranchers jump to the concluison that a dead calf in the pasture was automatically killed by a coyote with out even looking at it.

Hope it went well for you and keep us informed on how it goes


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well there were so many tracks around there buy the time I got there I couldn't tell what was what anymore. However there are indeed Coyotes in the area. I've called there a couple of times, but honestly have been so busy at work I haven't getten back there for a while.

How was you trip Brad? Glad to have you back again.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

way to long to be away from my son and fiance'. Had quite a bit of fun though. I got to hunt with decoy dogs for coyotes that was a blast!!!
Glad to be back


----------

